# MK3 Golf GTI ABS Brake light problem



## jkrigelman (Aug 5, 2006)

The ABS brake light comes on, after I drive the car, park it and then use it again.








left rear brake caliper is going to be replaced this weekend, all the other brakes are in great shape, but the ABS light continues to come on. 
Any suggestion in regards to the problem?


----------



## jkrigelman (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: MK3 Golf GTI ABS Brake light problem (jkrigelman)*

no one knows anything about this?


----------



## hertzieGTI (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: MK3 Golf GTI ABS Brake light problem (jkrigelman)*

Not _too_ familiar w/the ABS systems, but you might want to check the sensors. Could be covered in dirt/metal shavings and not picking up a signal from the exciters.


----------



## jkrigelman (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: MK3 Golf GTI ABS Brake light problem (hertzieGTI)*

thx, I'll check that out this weekend


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: MK3 Golf GTI ABS Brake light problem (jkrigelman)*

get it scanned, it'll tell you why its turning on the lite.


----------



## jkrigelman (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: MK3 Golf GTI ABS Brake light problem (ps2375)*

thanks, Already got it scanned, no errors thankfully


----------



## RayzrX (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: MK3 Golf GTI ABS Brake light problem (jkrigelman)*

Looks like one of ur sensors (or sensor wire) is having a problem. It could also be dirty (contaminated/obstructed) as already mentioned... 
This will cause the like to come on... Usually, it will take two engine cycles (car uses), with problem code, to flash on the ABS light - (the 1st error code was remembered (but not stored) by ur ABS control unit). The 2nd error code flashed on the light.
0. Make sure you have enough fluid in the system and that it is properly bled.
1. You will need to check the sensors and connection plugs, ABS speed sensor rotors (located on brake each brake rotor) to ensure proper conectivity and cleanliness. 
2. Check your ABS relay switch
You can remove the ABS fuse for about 30 secs to reset the code. If it comes back on during ur next driving cycle, you have a bad component and further test are necessary - as the parts are not cheap @ the stealership...








Let me know...
R


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: MK3 Golf GTI ABS Brake light problem (jkrigelman)*

did they scan it with VAG-COM? and did you have the ABS mosule scanned?


----------



## jkrigelman (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: MK3 Golf GTI ABS Brake light problem (ps2375)*

yes and yes
My husband cleaned the sensors too...
we'll be taking it today to get inspected anyway and I guess if there is anything wrong, which I doubt they'll tell us


----------



## jkrigelman (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: MK3 Golf GTI ABS Brake light problem (RayzrX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RayzrX* »_Looks like one of ur sensors (or sensor wire) is having a problem. It could also be dirty (contaminated/obstructed) as already mentioned... 
This will cause the like to come on... Usually, it will take two engine cycles (car uses), with problem code, to flash on the ABS light - (the 1st error code was remembered (but not stored) by ur ABS control unit). The 2nd error code flashed on the light.
0. Make sure you have enough fluid in the system and that it is properly bled.
1. You will need to check the sensors and connection plugs, ABS speed sensor rotors (located on brake each brake rotor) to ensure proper conectivity and cleanliness. 
2. Check your ABS relay switch
You can remove the ABS fuse for about 30 secs to reset the code. If it comes back on during ur next driving cycle, you have a bad component and further test are necessary - as the parts are not cheap @ the stealership...








Let me know...
R

Done and thanks for the input, it helped and worked, which is the best part. Apartently it was dirty...and we removed the ABS fuse like you mentioned.. it helped!


----------

